# Guitar Hero is mine at last!!!



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2009)

So my kids were home for almost a week due to weather conditions before the official winter break and then for the two week winter break.  So they have been playing on the Wii for about eleven days straight, fighting, ignoring requests for clean rooms, etcetera, etcetera.

Today ... at last ... they are all back in school.

Bring on Aerosmith.


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2009)

I've said it before.

I'll say it again.

YOU ROCK!!    

Enjoy!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 5, 2009)

Wiitard.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL! Enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 5, 2009)

You will have fun enjoy.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rock on!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I've said it before.
> 
> I'll say it again.
> 
> ...



Why, yes I do.   :asian:



Cryozombie said:


> Wiitard.



:2xBird2:



stickarts said:


> LOL! Enjoy!





terryl965 said:


> You will have fun enjoy.



Thanks, I will!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 5, 2009)

Guitar Hero III is fun, Aerosmith is kind of blah, especially the "boss" battle with Joe Perry. I kicked his *** in under a minute. Of course that was on Easy. :lol:
Bring on Guitar Hero: Metallica! :headbangin:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2009)

Kreth said:


> Guitar Hero III is fun, Aerosmith is kind of blah, especially the "boss" battle with Joe Perry. I kicked his *** in under a minute. Of course that was on Easy. :lol:
> Bring on Guitar Hero: Metallica! :headbangin:



Yeah, my daughter beat Joe Perry on Hard in about three tries.  Metallica would be KEWL!!!!!


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2009)

That game is so damn hard when you play guitar "for real".   Its cool as hell but it drives me nuts!!


----------



## crushing (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm *cheap*, so instead of guitar hero I downloaded this:  http://fretsonfire.sourceforge.net/

Hold your keyboard like a guitar, the function keys serve as the frets with the enter key as the pick.  I'm sure I look more like something from Revenge of the Nerds than any sort of guitar god.  LOL!

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 5, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Metallica would be KEWL!!!!!


It wasn't just wishful thinking on my part. 



Carol Kaur said:


> That game is so damn hard when you play guitar "for real".   Its cool as hell but it drives me nuts!!


Yeah, we used to play once in a while after band practices, and my guitarist would get so pissed off that I could score higher than him. :lol:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 5, 2009)

I play drums and bass but when I tried to play Rockband or Guitar Hero I found it to be sort of difficult.

I am not the only one check out Rush playing there song:





 
Here is Kiss playing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cuGI4zckSc&feature=related

Anthrax:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1juW3dDQ968&feature=related


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2009)

My family really enjoys Guitar Hero!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 5, 2009)

Kreth said:


> Bring on Guitar Hero: Metallica! :headbangin:



Which part of that would be the part where you change from Good Metal to Crappy Alternative then cry and sue Napster because your fans didn't buy the **** you tried to feed them? 

:2xBird2: to Metallica.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 5, 2009)

My wife and I like the Wii Fit, Wii Sports, Game Party 2, sort of games.  I tried Guitar Hero.  Holy crap it was hard.  I played it on PS2, GH 1 or 2.  The Wii was hard.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 5, 2009)

They even have a custom rip of my current favorite song( had a GH version too but those came out too button clicky and interfered with the goodness of the true metal)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJwd9Ipen3E&feature=related


----------



## Tames D (Jan 5, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Wiitard.


LOL. that was good. Especially good coming from a sexy God like man such as yourself...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> :2xBird2: to Metallica.



Aw, but "One" is SUCH AN AWESOME SONG!!! :lol2:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 6, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Aw, but "One" is SUCH AN AWESOME SONG!!! :lol2:


 

"One" is acceptable.

Anything from the Black Album backward is acceptable, those predate the point in time when the band was assassinated by aliens and surreptitiously replaced by alien country singers.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 6, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> "One" is acceptable.
> 
> Anything from the Black Album backward is acceptable, those predate the point in time when the band was assassinated by aliens and surreptitiously replaced by alien country singers.


Yeah, Load, Reload, and St. Anger were pretty much crap (although there's at least one or two tracks on each that I like), but I think Death Magnetic kicks *** overall.
And what about the new tracks on Garage, Inc? The Mercyful Fate medley, Nick Cave and Misfits covers? How can you go wrong with that?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 6, 2009)

Kreth said:


> Yeah, Load, Reload, and St. Anger were pretty much crap (although there's at least one or two tracks on each that I like), but I think Death Magnetic kicks *** overall.
> And what about the new tracks on Garage, Inc? The Mercyful Fate medley, Nick Cave and Misfits covers? How can you go wrong with that?


 

This is true, but also, were not those covers first recorded during the earlier years?


----------



## Kreth (Jan 6, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> This is true, but also, were not those covers first recorded during the earlier years?


Some of the stuff on the 2nd CD was remastered from _Garage Days Re-revisited_, which was an EP the band recorded to "break in" Jason Newsted before the _...And Justice For All_ sessions, around '88, IIRC. The rest of the 2nd CD is a bunch of Motorhead covers that Metallica played at a birthday tribute for Lemmy Kilmister.
The first CD was all "new" covers, although the band has played some of them live for years.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 6, 2009)

I have never played guitar hero, but if I had the time to spend on playing video games I would rather spend it playing guitar...which due to life, kids, work etc. I don't get to do anymore.

Here are my babies here.

An Ernie Ball MusicMan Silhouette, with its new owner, my son the now designated guitar hero







A Ramirez R2 Classical


----------



## grydth (Jan 6, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> So my kids were home for almost a week due to weather conditions before the official winter break and then for the two week winter break.  So they have been playing on the Wii for about eleven days straight, fighting, ignoring requests for clean rooms, etcetera, etcetera.
> 
> Today ... at last ... they are all back in school.
> 
> Bring on Aerosmith.



There are thousands of parents who tried this.

You are probably one of the very few who pulled it off.

You go, girl! :bangahead:


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 12, 2009)

i actually LIKED Hero fo the day, King Nothing, and i LOVED the album with the orchestra

call me a heretic, i dont care.


----------

